# Lomachenko no power



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

This forum is a joke, did we see Lomachenko step up to his new weight division and score a one punch KO?
Two world titles in different weight classes after 7 fights.
As I've always been saying, we're witnessing the GOAT fighter and the already p4p #1. It's a shame dog-killer/tranny stroker isn't around anymore, he loved to bang on about Lomachenko lacking punching power and being nothing special.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Dude is fuckin' beast.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow, every time he is better and better. Amazing fight and knockout.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

fucking beautiful combo


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko has everything, he is a complete fighter. How would you prepare for him? Rigo and Walters know what the deal is.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

He's clearly down for the Salido rematch, too.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not afraid to say that Loma is today top 5 p4p.
Martinez isn't a powerhouse but he's a vet with a good resume who looked clueless of what to do tonight.
I've been saying that Loma should've moved to 130 a year ago. He cleans the division.
And yes, that includes Gamboa.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> He's clearly down for the Salido rematch, too.


I think he'd stop him within the first couple of rounds, they would weigh the same this time round and Lomachenko wouldn't pace himself the way he did before. We saw what happened in that fight when the much smaller Lomachenko started letting his hands go. I'm not too keen on the fight but if Lomachenko doesn't get a better offer it'd be good for the history books to finish that story emphatically.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

If this forum is a joke fam then don't be on it, or do you need to rub it in at all times to have a point? Just sayin'.

Really called the diamond in the rough with Lomachenko mate, nobody saw success coming from him. :conf


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab II said:


> If this forum is a joke fam then don't be on it, or do you need to rub it in at all times to have a point? Just sayin'.


I'm saying "I told you so" because I've been saying the same thing from the get go, and I was constantly told I was wrong and just a 'dickrider'. Then I come on here and I can't even see a round by round for the fight (I could be wrong). It's a forum that is very biased towards certain fighters, it's not about boxing because the most active posters here don't seem to know shit about the sport. I'm on this forum rarely because it isn't a place to find good boxing talk. I just want some of the people who claimed certain things about Lomachenko to show their faces so I can laugh at them. One guy (can't remember the name) had a quote of mine about Lomachenko being p4p #1 within ten fights as his signature, as if it was such a joke. I told him to wait around and see, I told many posters here to wait and see... where are they?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

rocky is shot and to be honest, to me the recipient of a few robberies. and everyone knew this was nothing but a showcase fight for Loma.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> I'm saying "I told you so" because I've been saying the same thing from the get go, and I was constantly told I was wrong and just a 'dickrider'. Then I come on here and I can't even see a round by round for the fight (I could be wrong). It's a forum that is very biased towards certain fighters, it's not about boxing because the most active posters here don't seem to know shit about the sport. I'm on this forum rarely because it isn't a place to find good boxing talk. I just want some of the people who claimed certain things about Lomachenko to show their faces so I can laugh at them. One guy (can't remember the name) had a quote of mine about Lomachenko being p4p #1 within ten fights as his signature, as if it was such a joke. I told him to wait around and see, I told many posters here to wait and see... where are they?


Fair play lad was expecting you to respond like a complete cock-end there but I appreciate you were just batting for your boy. I don't think anyone expected a straight knockout, watching the fight now in round 4, he looks amazing and he truly is a special talent.

I know what you mean man, fair enough. I know a lot of people jumped on then jumped off the bandwagon after he lost a professional boxing contest while being a highly ranked amateur... two fights in, in a world title fight, mostly by getting punched in the balls. Can't discredit Loma without being retarded.

Also I'll admit the world boxing forum leaves something to be desired, but it always has, even on ESB tbh. Shout outs to bballchump tho, I used to always think he was just a Flomo but he's genuinely one of the better posters.

edit: Damn, that was a pro fucking knockout, perfectly timed, ruined him. Impressive.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I think he'd stop him within the first couple of rounds, they would weigh the same this time round and Lomachenko wouldn't pace himself the way he did before. We saw what happened in that fight when the much smaller Lomachenko started letting his hands go. I'm not too keen on the fight but if Lomachenko doesn't get a better offer it'd be good for the history books to finish that story emphatically.


The Pre-March 1st OG Express demands it.


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

People make fun of you because you call him the GOAT and claimed he'd surpass Mayweather and would beat Mayweather at 130. 


Nor because nobody considers Lima talented, extremely so in fact. You're just weird


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Everybody acknowledged that he was extremely talented. We were calling you out on your claims that he could beat hall of fame fighters in his debut. That was disproved when he lost his second fight to Salido (which I called). He's got pretty well acclimated now and is looking really good. 

I do love the ambition on him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Lomachenko has everything, he is a complete fighter. How would you prepare for him? Rigo and Walters know what the deal is.


Loma is a beast but the size difference is way too much, doesnt Loma come in at 140+, Rigo comes in at like 126, Loma stops him just from being 2 divisions higher


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

lomach said:


>


That picture is priceless, a thousand words


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> This forum is a joke, did we see Lomachenko step up to his new weight division and score a one punch KO?
> Two world titles in different weight classes after 7 fights.
> As I've always been saying, we're witnessing the GOAT fighter and the already p4p #1. It's a shame dog-killer/tranny stroker isn't around anymore, he loved to bang on about Lomachenko lacking punching power and being nothing special.


The problem is if none of is ever saw Loma's devastating one punch KO power before how did you? How did you know he had that power eyy :think


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The problem is if none of ys ever saw Loma's devastating one punch KO power before how did you? How did you know he had that power eyy :think


Because I've been watching him since 2008, watching him against better competition than he's fought as a pro, and putting the hurt on.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Loma is a beast but the size difference is way too much, doesnt Loma come in at 140+, Rigo comes in at like 126, Loma stops him just from being 2 divisions higher


At feather he was rehydrating to around 135 I think


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> The Pre-March 1st OG Express demands it.


:grun


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> People make fun of you because you call him the GOAT and claimed he'd surpass Mayweather and would beat Mayweather at 130.
> 
> Nor because nobody considers Lima talented, extremely so in fact. You're just weird


Yeah he would destroy Floyd at 130, and his career will surpass Floyds. Lomachenko is going to keep setting records in the ring, Floyd was about setting cash records. I like the sport, I don't give a shit what another man makes. Loma is superior to Floyd in every way when it comes to boxing, I've never wavered on that.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Everybody acknowledged that he was extremely talented. We were calling you out on your claims that he could beat hall of fame fighters in his debut. That was disproved when he lost his second fight to Salido (which I called). He's got pretty well acclimated now and is looking really good.
> 
> I do love the ambition on him.


He could beat hall of famers in his debut. Salido didn't bother making weight and used every dirty trick in the book, and Salido had the worst possible style for Lomachenko at that time. Against a more pure boxer who followed the rules of the sport Lomachenko would've beaten anyone, as he would now. I honestly don't think he's really improved anything as a pro other than his pacing.
This is what I mean when I say this forum is a joke, the Salido fight didn't disprove shit. It just proved that people on here dksab.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Because I've been watching him since 2008, watching him against better competition than he's fought as a pro, and putting the hurt on.


None of them were devastating and your talking about a guy who lost to Salido so how was his competition better then?

I admit I didnt know he had power like that but I based it off the 2 best people he fought, GRJ and Salido


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> He could beat hall of famers in his debut. Salido didn't bother making weight and used every dirty trick in the book, and Salido had the worst possible style for Lomachenko at that time. Against a more pure boxer who followed the rules of the sport Lomachenko would've beaten anyone, as he would now. I honestly don't think he's really improved anything as a pro other than his pacing.
> This is what I mean when I say this forum is a joke, the Salido fight didn't disprove shit. It just proved that people on here dksab.


You seem obsessed relax, he only KO'd Martinez, once he avenges his loss to Salido you can daydream about who he would have beat on his debut


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Man shut the hell up :lol: The most joke thing to happen on this forum is your epic embarrassment when Salido beat him. Don't pollute it with this childish butthurt sore winner bragging. Nobody denies Loma's talent. Be quiet.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Man shut the hell up :lol: The most joke thing to happen on this forum is your epic embarrassment when Salido beat him. Don't pollute it with this childish butthurt sore winner bragging. Nobody denies Loma's talent. Be quiet.


I was embarrassed for you and everyone else who thought that what happened with Salido changed anything, that just confirmed for me that people such as yourself DKSAB. If I cared enough I'm sure I could find something you've posted denying Loma's talent in some way. You be quiet and enjoy watching everything I said about Loma come true. I was always going to come back to say I told you so, maybe you should ban me again if it upsets you so much :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Have to say,I've just watched it and that KO was a thing of real beauty.
Know Martinez isn't the best he's faced but that might be the best I've seen from him yet.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> None of them were devastating and your talking about a guy who lost to Salido so how was his competition better then?
> 
> I admit I didnt know he had power like that but I based it off the 2 best people he fought, GRJ and Salido


That's a good start, now you just need to go a bit further and admit that you DKSAB. You're too dumb to even talk to about boxing, don't waste my time again by replying.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He could beat hall of famers in his debut. Salido didn't bother making weight and used every dirty trick in the book, and Salido had the worst possible style for Lomachenko at that time. Against a more pure boxer who followed the rules of the sport Lomachenko would've beaten anyone, as he would now. I honestly don't think he's really improved anything as a pro other than his pacing.
> This is what I mean when I say this forum is a joke, the Salido fight didn't disprove shit. It just proved that people on here dksab.


lol aight, have fun on your thread


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol aight, have fun on your thread


Exactly, deep down you know I'm 100% right.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> That's a good start, now you just need to go a bit further and admit that you DKSAB. You're too dumb to even talk to about boxing, don't waste my time again by replying.


So you picked Loma to beat Salido based off his non pro fights but im the one who DKSAB...ok


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Exactly, deep down you know I'm 100% right.


Not at all. I just don't feel like trying to talk down on Lomachenko just because you decided to overboard in your support.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He could beat hall of famers in his debut. Salido didn't bother making weight and used every dirty trick in the book, and Salido had the worst possible style for Lomachenko at that time. Against a more pure boxer who followed the rules of the sport Lomachenko would've beaten anyone, as he would now. I honestly don't think he's really improved anything as a pro other than his pacing.
> This is what I mean when I say this forum is a joke, the Salido fight didn't disprove shit. It just proved that people on here dksab.


Fuck.......


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That's a good start, now you just need to go a bit further and admit that you DKSAB. You're too dumb to even talk to about boxing, don't waste my time again by replying.


........wit.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol aight, have fun on your thread


I must admit,I just watched the fight about 15 mins ago and said to myself "I'll bet dw is on CHB giving out shit"
Great fighter,great performance and great KO.
But this is the guy Ricky Burns won his first title from.If he had been able to catch Crawford at the lower weights I'd have seen that as a good marker of just how good Loma was.
I don't think anyone's denying he's a bit special but I also see the point about people being sceptical of him just coming in and beating some of the best fighters ever.
I'm happy just to savour that KO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I must admit,I just watched the fight about 15 mins ago and said to myself "I'll bet dw is on CHB giving out shit"
> Great fighter,great performance and great KO.
> But this is the guy Ricky Burns won his first title from.If he had been able to catch Crawford at the lower weights I'd have seen that as a good marker of just how good Loma was.
> I don't think anyone's denying he's a bit special but I also see the point about people being sceptical of him just coming in and beating some of the best fighters ever.
> I'm happy just to savour that KO.


Yeah he wants me to believe that Lomachenko would beat Marco Antonio Barrera at 126 in his pro debut. I'm not making this up either. I wouldn't even pick him right now in his career to beat Barrera at his peak.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah he wants me to believe that Lomachenko would beat Marco Antonio Barrera at 126 in his pro debut. I'm not making this up either. I wouldn't even pick him right now in his career to beat Barrera at his peak.


Yeah,I remember and that also reminds me that I think it was @Pedderrs he was referring to earlier.
He is brilliant,he has the full package but he's no ATG pro yet and it would take three very special fights that I can't think of right now to get the #1 spot by 10 fights.Bob Arum obviously fed up with Pac when he was talking about Loma there,but excellent as he is,there's no way he's top 3 yet.If Rigo had the promotional opportunities Loma has,the list would look very different now.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I must admit,I just watched the fight about 15 mins ago and said to myself "I'll bet dw is on CHB giving out shit"
> Great fighter,great performance and great KO.
> But this is the guy Ricky Burns won his first title from.If he had been able to catch Crawford at the lower weights I'd have seen that as a good marker of just how good Loma was.
> I don't think anyone's denying he's a bit special but I also see the point about people being sceptical of him just coming in and beating some of the best fighters ever.
> I'm happy just to savour that KO.


People love it, I bring some life to this place.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

He's like the Oleksandr Usyk of HGH deficiency


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,I remember and that also reminds me that I think it was @Pedderrs he was referring to earlier.
> He is brilliant,he has the full package but he's no ATG pro yet and it would take three very special fights that I can't think of right now to get the #1 spot by 10 fights.Bob Arum obviously fed up with Pac when he was talking about Loma there,but excellent as he is,there's no way he's top 3 yet.If Rigo had the promotional opportunities Loma has,the list would look very different now.


Who can match Lomachenko's movement, feints, footwork, variety of punches, variety of tempo and placement, combination of offense and defense etc.? Who at the same weight would beat Lomachenko? Who is as complete as Lomachenko? Where are his weaknesses?
You look at the definition of p4p and that is Lomachenko. He is the best fighter in the sport, no question. He just won his second title in a second weight class after 7 fights, setting a record. 
Rigo had all the opportunities in the world, if he wanted to make himself relevant again he could've fought Loma. He ducked and disappeared, much like Walters. His opponents know that Loma is p4p number one. Loma was ATG before he turned pro, he will beat anyone.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

all hater/fanboy shit aside the comboand set up were fucking beautiful


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Who can match Lomachenko's movement, feints, footwork, variety of punches, variety of tempo and placement, combination of offense and defense etc.? Who at the same weight would beat Lomachenko? Who is as complete as Lomachenko? Where are his weaknesses?
> You look at the definition of p4p and that is Lomachenko. He is the best fighter in the sport, no question. He just won his second title in a second weight class after 7 fights, setting a record.
> Rigo had all the opportunities in the world, if he wanted to make himself relevant again he could've fought Loma. He ducked and disappeared, much like Walters. His opponents know that Loma is p4p number one. Loma was ATG before he turned pro, he will beat anyone.


No one can match him skill for skill, but one punch can turn a fight, Salido's aggression got to Loma and had him cautious to throw, until Loma avenges that defeat there is question marks around him

ATG before he turned pro? I cant tell if this guy is trolling or is disabled


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

One of the least funny trolls we've had on CHB


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This Lomachenko has zero chance of beating 130 Floyd Mayweather.
Get back to us after at least 10 more fights.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Man shut the hell up :lol: The most joke thing to happen on this forum is your epic embarrassment *when Salido beat him.* Don't pollute it with this childish butthurt sore winner bragging. Nobody denies Loma's talent. Be quiet.


Puh-lease. Salcheato could've been DQ'd 5 times during that fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> No one can match him skill for skill, but one punch can turn a fight, Salido's aggression got to Loma and had him cautious to throw, until Loma avenges that defeat there is question marks around him
> 
> ATG before he turned pro? I cant tell if this guy is trolling or is disabled


lol wut? Salido was throwing low blow after low blow as the much bigger guy, the ref didn't do his job so Loma was trying to clinch. Loma still out landed him and had him holding on for life when he let his hands go. Loma doesn't have to avenge that 'defeat', everyone with half a brain knows what the situation was with that fight and who would win a rematch. GRJ has more chance of being competitive in a rematch than fucking Orlando Salido. If you think there are questions around Lomachenko because of that fight then there should be questions about your right to watch and comment on the sport of boxing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> This Lomachenko has zero chance of beating 130 Floyd Mayweather.
> Get back to us after at least 10 more fights.


Says the guy who claimed that GRJ would win easily, that Lomachenko has no jab no power etc. If someone as wrong about everything as you is saying this then even Floyds biggest fan needs to question what would really happen if they fought. Let's all be honest here.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> lol wut? Salido was throwing low blow after low blow as the much bigger guy, the ref didn't do his job so Loma was trying to clinch. Loma still out landed him and had him holding on for life when he let his hands go. Loma doesn't have to avenge that 'defeat', everyone with half a brain knows what the situation was with that fight and who would win a rematch. GRJ has more chance of being competitive in a rematch than fucking Orlando Salido. If you think there are questions around Lomachenko because of that fight then there should be questions about your right to watch and comment on the sport of boxing.


Really shoulda been questions on your right to live in the delivery ward.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> None of them were devastating and your talking about a guy *who lost to Salido* so how was his competition better then?
> 
> I admit I didnt know he had power like that but I based it off the 2 best people he fought, GRJ and Salido


:rofl Fight was one of the most blatant displays of scumbaggery in boxing ever. 35 blatant low blows and how many warnings or points deducted :lol: 
Not to mention the weight difference when Salido failed to make weight and ballooned.
Most people were surprised Loma and his team went ahead with the fight:yep


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741830676853334016
!!!!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Really shoulda been questions on your right to live in the delivery ward.


Punch drunk with nothing to show for it other than a couple of losses and a car park one minute slap box with a retard. Congratulations on your life as a crusty internet troll who takes it all so seriously. You're just sad, it's so evident I don't know why I'm even taking the time to type this for you.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Punch drunk with nothing to show for it other than a couple of losses and a car park one minute slap box with a retard. Congratulations on your life as a crusty internet troll who takes it all so seriously. You're just sad, it's so evident I don't know why I'm even taking the time to type this for you.


Oooh, that really showed me :finger


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Says the guy who claimed that GRJ would win easily, that Lomachenko has no jab no power etc. If someone as wrong about everything as you is saying this then even Floyds biggest fan needs to question what would really happen if they fought. Let's all be honest here.


Yes, lets be honest here.

Floyd at 130 would TKO Lomachenko or box him to an easy UD.
This current Lomachenko ain't beating no ATG 147 or below.

Mayweather at 130? That's a joke. Lets not even mention Money May at 130 cause he wouldn't even beat Manny Pacquaio at that weight. :franklin and we already know this.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

What else is hilarious is how Bob Arum absolutely lied his ass off about making the Walters fight happen. Didn't he say 'Its already signed?' or some shit like that? 

After Mayweather unplugged his last cashcow there is no way Bob was going to easily hand over Lomachenko to the Axeman.
Its down right criminal how Bob Arum gets to lie, bold face lie, to the public, over and over and over again without any major sports outlet calling him on it.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

browsing said:


> Yes, lets be honest here.
> 
> Floyd at 130 would TKO Lomachenko or box him to an easy UD.
> This current Lomachenko ain't beating no ATG 147 or below.
> ...


While dealt_with is a monumental fuckwit, Lomachenco is clearly a fantastic talent, he has had the perfect transition from an exceptional amateur career to the pro ranks via the WBS. Having said that, I can't see him beating Mayweather at 130, or Paquiao (now Mayweather vs. Pacquiao at 130 would have been something!), or Barrera, or Morales, at least not now.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Yes, lets be honest here.
> 
> Floyd at 130 would TKO Lomachenko or box him to an easy UD.
> This current Lomachenko ain't beating no ATG 147 or below.
> ...


Why did you even bother typing out all this ludicrous nonsense? The fight can't happen, at least when you were saying outlandish things about GRJ the fight was scheduled. The things you've just said are every bit as stupid as what you said about GRJ in the lead up to that fight, where the opposite of everything you said would happen, happened. You even used that same picture of that dude.
Lomachenko KO6 Floyd. Floyd can't fight on the inside, can't handle pressure and body shots. Just imagine the way Loma changes levels and angles... on Floyd. Castillo, Augustus, Cotto etc.... Floyd would get destroyed. Even Pac, who fights like a predictable d-grade version of Lomachenko was able to land and win rounds against Floyd boreweather.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> What else is hilarious is how Bob Arum absolutely lied his ass off about making the Walters fight happen. Didn't he say 'Its already signed?' or some shit like that?
> 
> After Mayweather unplugged his last cashcow there is no way Bob was going to easily hand over Lomachenko to the Axeman.
> Its down right criminal how Bob Arum gets to lie, bold face lie, to the public, over and over and over again without any major sports outlet calling him on it.


lol Walters ran away from that fight time and time again, you can't force someone to fight. Walters performed the most shameful duck in the history of the sport, refusing to fight even after Lomachenko offers him a 'winner takes the greater share' deal. Then Walters talked about not being able to win a decision in that fight, when Lomachenko's only close fight was unreasonably scored the other way. Walters may as well retire now, he can't really pretend he's a fighter in anyway now.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I


I said be quiet, not type more embarrassing bullshit. "Waaah someone on the internet said Lomachenko didn't hit hard waaaah he could beat Floyd Mayweather next week cuz he's the goat waaaah " shut the fuck up.


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

It's because you go overboard with your claims. You were already claiming he was GOAT/P4P#1, second fight he fought a already past prime shop worn Salido who isn't anywhere near the upper echelons of pressure fighters throughout history, yes Salido did use dirty tactics but there were still things Loma struggled with other than the low blows (pacing/stamina/pressure). And this is a physical prime Loma at 28 years of age should we add.

What do you think would have happened if in his place was a prime Duran at 130 pounds, Salido isn't even half the fighter Duran is. This is how you go about rubbing people the wrong way. Slow down and stop forcing your opinion so aggresively, Loma is special but he has a ways to go and claiming he will have one of the best resumes right now is too early to call.

Why? Let's see Rigo due to weight differences, Gamboa's career going downhill, Walters moving up and not taking the fight, Donaire past prime, Crawford moved up weight classes, Garcia contract disputes with Top Rank, all these fights could have made Loma's resume god like, but sadly circumstances/situations will either lessen these wins or the fight won't happen at all. So claiming his resume is going to be the GOAT right now is too early, because shit happens and Loma may never the get the opportunities you expect him to get. It's just the way it is.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah he would destroy Floyd at 130, and his career will surpass Floyds. Lomachenko is going to keep setting records in the ring, Floyd was about setting cash records. I like the sport, I don't give a shit what another man makes. Loma is superior to Floyd in every way when it comes to boxing, I've never wavered on that.


Can mods ban people for being a fucking dumbass? Can someone ban this dumb motherfucker?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

What a knockout!

OP you seem more angry than happy over the victory :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

DBerry said:


> While dealt_with is a monumental fuckwit, Lomachenco is clearly a fantastic talent, he has had the perfect transition from an exceptional amateur career to the pro ranks via the WBS. Having said that, I can't see him beating Mayweather at 130, or Paquiao (now Mayweather vs. Pacquiao at 130 would have been something!), or Barrera, or Morales, at least not now.


Bro, I'm a fan of boxing. Not a single fighter, but the sport and science of itself. I'd not deny Lomachenko's a rising phenom. He has superb spatial awareness and I'd argue he has some of the best outright kinetics I've ever seen. He's clearly holistically athletic, meaning, he's clearly in control of all his limbs. He plugs in his combos well and I like the way switches directions, pivoting, to set his opponents in a trap. It's great to watch.

I look forward to seeing him in the future and I wonder if his speed and skillset will serve him into welterweight.

That said.
He is no where near an ATG. You only hear that sort of psychobabble out of morons in lala land.
Hit me back in a few years, no less than 10 fights or after three or four P4P #1-5 contenders and legit famous champions have fallen to him.
Then we'll talk about some ATG type stuff, you, know, when it's actually respectable chatter.



Dealt_with said:


> Why did you even bother typing out all this ludicrous nonsense? The fight can't happen, at least when you were saying outlandish things about GRJ the fight was scheduled. The things you've just said are every bit as stupid as what you said about GRJ in the lead up to that fight, where the opposite of everything you said would happen, happened. You even used that same picture of that dude.
> 
> Lomachenko KO6 Floyd. Floyd can't fight on the inside, can't handle pressure and body shots. Just imagine the way Loma changes levels and angles... on Floyd. Castillo, Augustus, Cotto etc.... Floyd would get destroyed. Even Pac, who fights like a predictable d-grade version of Lomachenko was able to land and win rounds against Floyd boreweather.


:franklin I don't have to argue against obvious mealy mouthed drivel.

Floyd would UD Lomachenko easier than he UD Paquaio and he'd win less rounds than Pacquaio did. Which even on the most generous Floyd vs Pac card would mean two.

Comparing Loma to Floyd isn't even respectable to Money. You should just rattle off hypotheticals about Loma fighting some legit names down around his paygrade. Walters, Garcia, etc.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

REDC said:


> Puh-lease. Salcheato could've been DQ'd 5 times during that fight.


He beat him dirty, but he beat him.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd also like to add Ukraine have some exceptional talent. Very underrated country in producing boxers and the next decade should see some more promising talent coming up.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He beat him dirty, but he beat him.


What's your opinion on Mares-Agbeko?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PistolPat said:


> It's because you go overboard with your claims. You were already claiming he was GOAT/P4P#1, second fight he fought a already past prime shop worn Salido who isn't anywhere near the upper echelons of pressure fighters throughout history, yes Salido did use dirty tactics but there were still things Loma struggled with other than the low blows (pacing/stamina/pressure). And this is a physical prime Loma at 28 years of age should we add.
> 
> What do you think would have happened if in his place was a prime Duran at 130 pounds, Salido isn't even half the fighter Duran is. This is how you go about rubbing people the wrong way. Slow down and stop forcing your opinion so aggresively, Loma is special but he has a ways to go and claiming he will have one of the best resumes right now is too early to call.
> 
> Why? Let's see Rigo due to weight differences, Gamboa's career going downhill, Walters moving up and not taking the fight, Donaire past prime, Crawford moved up weight classes, Garcia contract disputes with Top Rank, all these fights could have made Loma's resume god like, but sadly circumstances/situations will either lessen these wins or the fight won't happen at all. So claiming his resume is going to be the GOAT right now is too early, because shit happens and Loma may never the get the opportunities you expect him to get. It's just the way it is.


Duran is more textbook than Salido. Salido isn't half the fighter of many guys that Lomachenko would easily beat, styles make fights obviously.

Lomachenko could retire now, he could've never turned pro and I still would say he's the best ever. It's not about his resume, he's not going to fight guys as talented as the guys he fought in the Olympics in the pro game. The resume is for all you dummies, and to make some money.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Who can match Lomachenko's movement, feints, footwork, variety of punches, variety of tempo and placement, combination of offense and defense etc.? Who at the same weight would beat Lomachenko? Who is as complete as Lomachenko? Where are his weaknesses?
> You look at the definition of p4p and that is Lomachenko. He is the best fighter in the sport, no question. He just won his second title in a second weight class after 7 fights, setting a record.
> Rigo had all the opportunities in the world, if he wanted to make himself relevant again he could've fought Loma. He ducked and disappeared, much like Walters. His opponents know that Loma is p4p number one. Loma was ATG before he turned pro, he will beat anyone.


Rigo is small at 122,so I think it's best for both that they never fought.
He is the finished article,but personally,I get slightly more from watching Gonzalez right now.All depends what weight Loma settles at now and who's there to be taken down.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> lol Walters ran away from that fight time and time again, you can't force someone to fight. Walters performed the most shameful duck in the history of the sport, refusing to fight even after Lomachenko offers him a 'winner takes the greater share' deal. Then Walters talked about not being able to win a decision in that fight, when Lomachenko's only close fight was unreasonably scored the other way. Walters may as well retire now, he can't really pretend he's a fighter in anyway now.


Yeah, no.

I'm not putting any of that nonsense on Walters.

Arum is a certified, unapologetic liar. Loma needs to sign with Al Haymon and get on #TMT.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> He beat him dirty, but he beat him.


Yes. And that's because Cole didn't apply the rules.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Loma's best combo was actually in the second round right after the 2:05 mark. Can you pull it?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Duran is more textbook than Salido. Salido isn't half the fighter of many guys that Lomachenko would easily beat, styles make fights obviously.
> 
> Lomachenko could retire now, he could've never turned pro and I still would say he's the best ever. It's not about his resume, he's not going to fight guys as talented as the guys he fought in the Olympics in the pro game. The resume is for all you dummies, and to make some money.


Frankly, I've spent a lot of time on Boxing over the last decade. From a kid who was nervous in a gym full of grown men, who stuck it out and learned how to box properly. To a guy who studied a lot of great fighters from a technical standpoint and used to make a show of big spectacular break down threads and posts to prove I knew what I was looking at. I've gone days without sleep to accommodate Boxing in to my life, and I've taught both adults and children fundamentals and core values of this sport.

Point being, I've invested. In my opinion, you're nothing more than a bandwagon fan boy, who words things well and feeds his own delusion. Loma is a special talent, I came out of my chair twice last night, both for his KO and when he used his feet to spin Martinez and catch him on the turn. I get how good the guy is, but some of the shit you say is laughable. Resumes don't matter? Yes they do, and there's nothing more to it. So unfortunately for you, you need to hold your tongue on all your GOAT talk. It is not feasible at the moment. It may well be in the future, he's that good, but right now... Laughable.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

@Bogotazo

Last night on the International broadcast, the genius that they had commentating was suggesting that to stop him from doing this, Martinez should of extended his left arm out and held it there to cut off Loma as he turned. Frankly I think that's the dumbest thing I've heard in a while, because it means leaving your chin wide open, but I'm curious... Technically, what would you want a guy to do, in order to stop that move from happening?


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

SJS20 said:


> @Bogotazo
> 
> Last night on the International broadcast, the genius that they had commentating was suggesting that to stop him from doing this, Martinez should of extended his left arm out and held it there to cut off Loma as he turned. Frankly I think that's the dumbest thing I've heard in a while, because it means leaving your chin wide open, but I'm curious... Technically, what would you want a guy to do, in order to stop that move from happening?


Pivot counter-clockwise with him on his _backfoot_. Essentially what he did but 10x faster.
Ot step back at the right moment to create distance. But Loma's quite good at closing the distance so he might hit ya anyway.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Frankly, I've spent a lot of time on Boxing over the last decade. From a kid who was nervous in a gym full of grown men, who stuck it out and learned how to box properly. To a guy who studied a lot of great fighters from a technical standpoint and used to make a show of big spectacular break down threads and posts to prove I knew what I was looking at. I've gone days without sleep to accommodate Boxing in to my life, and I've taught both adults and children fundamentals and core values of this sport.
> 
> Point being, I've invested. In my opinion, you're nothing more than a bandwagon fan boy, who words things well and feeds his own delusion. Loma is a special talent, I came out of my chair twice last night, both for his KO and when he used his feet to spin Martinez and catch him on the turn. I get how good the guy is, but some of the shit you say is laughable. Resumes don't matter? Yes they do, and there's nothing more to it. So unfortunately for you, you need to hold your tongue on all your GOAT talk. It is not feasible at the moment. It may well be in the future, he's that good, but right now... Laughable.


Bandwagon fan boy? I've followed boxing for decades now, the guy next to Loma in my avatar being the one who got me interested in the sport.
How much amateur boxing have you watched over the years? Lomachenko was the GOAT for me before he turned pro, in the Olympics and World Champs you can't pick and choose opponents, it's the real 'sport' of boxing. What he does in the pros isn't really relevant, it's all hype/money and just a bonus. On talent he is the best I've ever seen, his Olympic resume and his results shit on every fighter, ever. You don't know enough about the sport to show the unpaid game the respect it deserves, that's your ignorance and your bad. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

REDC said:


> Pivot counter-clockwise with him on his _backfoot_. Essentially what he did but 10x faster.
> Ot step back at the right moment to create distance. But Loma's quite good at closing the distance so he might hit ya anyway.


The first point seems really difficult to me!

I agree with the step back, there's a tendency, even for elite fighters, to get mesmerized by footwork and pause their own movement as a result. Last night I was thinking that you'd need to use camp to drill that move over and over. When he initiates that movement, dip and use a pushed up jab to his chest whilst sliding backwards. Nothing more than an escape maneuver but it beats getting lit up.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> @Bogotazo
> 
> Last night on the International broadcast, the genius that they had commentating was suggesting that to stop him from doing this, Martinez should of extended his left arm out and held it there to cut off Loma as he turned. Frankly I think that's the dumbest thing I've heard in a while, because it means leaving your chin wide open, but I'm curious... Technically, what would you want a guy to do, in order to stop that move from happening?


Because that's where Lomachenko is moving to, blocking his movement. Plus it gives Loma something else to think about, and means Martinez has his left shoulder blocking his chin from damage rather than being completely open for the right hook. I thought you said you knew something about the sport?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Because that's where Lomachenko is moving to, blocking his movement. Plus it gives Loma something else to think about, and means Martinez has his left shoulder blocking his chin from damage rather than being completely open for the right hook. I thought you said you knew something about the sport?


Sweetheart, you're now trying very hard to pick holes.

You're not necessarily blocking his movement, you're restricting it. With feet like that, it's no issue for him to move towards that arm anyway (which is already extended thus limiting the offense that Martinez can produce with it) and take advantage of the lane left open by that extension. True, proper technique would see the chin at least partially protected by the shoulder. It doesn't protect the rest of the head.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

RJJ-esque KO

Highlight reel


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> The first point seems really difficult to me!
> 
> I agree with the step back, there's a tendency, even for elite fighters, to get mesmerized by footwork and pause their own movement as a result. Last night I was thinking that you'd need to use camp to drill that move over and over. When he initiates that movement, dip and use a pushed up jab to his chest whilst sliding backwards. Nothing more than an escape maneuver but it beats getting lit up.


I think the step back is the way to go but it's the speed Loma does it at, it's must be difficult to even process what he's done never mind reacted to where you should put your feet by the time the next punches are being thrown.

I agree about being doing specific drills on it in camp, though I don't think anyone you could get in for sparring could actually replicated it, and any coach doing the move on the pads would be so slow compared to Loma could you actually prepare your body for it. I don't know. I think it would take a special fighter like Rigo with similar reaction and insticive know how of where his position should be to negate that move.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

SJS20 said:


> The first point seems really difficult to me!


It's actually very simple and straightforward. Try it. Like a front foot pivot it should be on the ball of your foot. Slightly lift your front foot and voila. Youngsters in Cuba learn this at a young age.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Stunning complete performance. Martinez was clueless. I will say he landed a couple decent body shots otherwise hes completely out of his depth


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

REDC said:


> It's actually very simple and straightforward. Try it. Like a front foot pivot it should be on the ball of your foot. Slightly lift your front foot and voila. Youngsters in Cuba learn this at a young age.


No Sir, I get the technique. It's the speed you'd need to do it at, in order to use it against this guy.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

browsing said:


> I'd not deny Lomachenko's a rising phenom. He has superb spatial awareness and I'd argue he has some of the best outright kinetics I've ever seen. He's clearly holistically athletic, meaning, he's clearly in control of all his limbs. He plugs in his combos well and I like the way switches directions, pivoting, to set his opponents in a trap. It's great to watch.


You've changed your tune. You thought Loma was going to be gym work for GRJr and said Loma wasn't a good boxer. In fact you said he doesn't know how to throw punches with skill. Good to see that the 6 month ban bet you lost gave you time to reflect.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> You've changed your tune. You thought Loma was going to be gym work for GRJr and said Loma wasn't a good boxer. In fact you said he doesn't know how to throw punches with skill. Good to see that the 6 month ban bet you lost gave you time to reflect.


I'd like to see some receipts. I don't think my opinions changed much.

And I still haven't said Loma is a great technical boxer. Rigondeaux is still a better boxer than him. I just give him his props were they are deserved. :franklin


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

SJS20 said:


> No Sir, I get the technique. It's the speed you'd need to do it at, in order to use it against this guy.


Yeah. Well the move itself is very quick and faster than Loma's move 'cause it'd be just a small pivot. But I agree the most difficult thing is timing it and anticipating when to do it. Nearly impossible because Loma is so unpredictable and he doesn't repeat things often.
The best guy to do it would be Loma himself.
Can you imagine that fight, Loma vs Loma? :yikes :lol:


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Powah


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> One of the least funny trolls we've had on CHB


How do you change the bit under your username mate?
I remember people having problems when the site first changed,but I see some people have managed to change theirs.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Its so weird how you are basically living vigorously through lomachenko's win

For dealtwith, when loma KOd Martinez, he KOd the haters too!

LOL @ loma being better than prime floyd.. youre not gonna walk back that one are you :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> What's your opinion on Mares-Agbeko?


Much worse than Salido-Loma for me.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> How do you change the bit under your username mate?
> I remember people having problems when the site first changed,but I see some people have managed to change theirs.


Nuff changed it, I think only Admins can do it, @ him in the thread in the help section


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Considering Rigo to fight Lomachenko has been always wrong. I saw Rigo 1 week ago, he's walking at 125. Loma is just too big for him. This is not Canelo's case. Ginger creates his own division because he can't make weight anymore. Rigo can drop to 118 for his next fight.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

@Dealt_with

The fact that you would claim Lomachenko as the GOAT based on his amateur career disqualifies you from the conversation. Some of the best fighters in history never accomplished much in the amateurs. It's a sport unto itself with different rules and a different competition pool. The argument you're making is equivalent to someone asserting that a superstar college basketball player has a claim to being the GOAT, even if that person never accomplished as much in the NBA. That's not how it works.

Lomo is very, very talented and extremely fun to watch. That finishing combination last night was PfP material, no question about it. But for the boxing public at large, things like PfP and GOAT discussion revolve around accomplishment, not perceived talent. You're certainly entitled to believe otherwise, but do understand that your perspective places you among a radical minority.

To the point, though, I can't wait to watch his next fight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Considering Rigo to fight Lomachenko has been always wrong. I saw Rigo 1 week ago, he's walking at 125. Loma is just too big for him. This is not Canelo's case. Ginger creates his own division because he can't make weight anymore. Rigo can drop to 118 for his next fight.


no different than when the dumfuks where demanding that 160 golovkin fight 168 ward

no reason whatsoever that rigo should be obliged to jump up a weight class and the catchweight of 124 that he offered loma was perfectly reasonable


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> This forum is a joke, did we see Lomachenko step up to his new weight division and score a one punch KO?
> Two world titles in different weight classes after 7 fights.
> As I've always been saying, we're witnessing the GOAT fighter and the already p4p #1. It's a shame dog-killer/tranny stroker isn't around anymore, he loved to bang on about Lomachenko lacking punching power and being nothing special.


Very good fighter, who i have always liked and went out of my way to watch him at the 2012 Olympics but GOAT and P4P number 1 is a long way away at this point


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Who can match Lomachenko's movement, feints, footwork, variety of punches, variety of tempo and placement, combination of offense and defense etc.? Who at the same weight would beat Lomachenko? Who is as complete as Lomachenko? Where are his weaknesses?
> You look at the definition of p4p and that is Lomachenko. He is the best fighter in the sport, no question. He just won his second title in a second weight class after 7 fights,* setting a record. *
> Rigo had all the opportunities in the world, if he wanted to make himself relevant again he could've fought Loma. He ducked and disappeared, much like Walters. His opponents know that Loma is p4p number one. Loma was ATG before he turned pro, he will beat anyone.


Actually i think he just matched it, Inoue did it first.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

scorpion said:


> Actually i think he just matched it, Inoue did it first.


Inoue was 8 fights


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

REDC said:


> :rofl Fight was one of the most blatant displays of scumbaggery in boxing ever. 35 blatant low blows and how many warnings or points deducted :lol:
> Not to mention the weight difference when Salido failed to make weight and ballooned.
> Most people were surprised Loma and his team went ahead with the fight:yep


True, but Loma did not punch back for a while, Salido was hitting gloves aswell whilst Loma wasnt doing anything


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> lol wut? Salido was throwing low blow after low blow as the much bigger guy, the ref didn't do his job so Loma was trying to clinch. Loma still out landed him and had him holding on for life when he let his hands go. Loma doesn't have to avenge that 'defeat', everyone with half a brain knows what the situation was with that fight and who would win a rematch. GRJ has more chance of being competitive in a rematch than fucking Orlando Salido. If you think there are questions around Lomachenko because of that fight then there should be questions about your right to watch and comment on the sport of boxing.


How can you predict who would win the rematch?

Dont you remember you predicted Loma to beat him in the first fight based off his 'non pro' fights and you got it wrong, maybe this time you will base the prediction on his pro fights


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Considering Rigo to fight Lomachenko has been always wrong. I saw Rigo 1 week ago, he's walking at 125. Loma is just too big for him. This is not Canelo's case. Ginger creates his own division because he can't make weight anymore. Rigo can drop to 118 for his next fight.


Yeah I've been saying for the longest time that the Lomachenko/Rigo fight was unrealistic. Rigo could go down to 118 if he wanted


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Loma needs to avenge the Salido loss


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> How can you predict who would win the rematch?
> 
> Dont you remember you predicted Loma to beat him in the first fight based off his 'non pro' fights and you got it wrong, maybe this time you will base the prediction on his pro fights


I know dealt with goes over the top, but surely most people would pick Loma to win a rematch, alot of people thought he won the first fight,


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> @Bogotazo
> 
> Last night on the International broadcast, the genius that they had commentating was suggesting that to stop him from doing this, Martinez should of extended his left arm out and held it there to cut off Loma as he turned. Frankly I think that's the dumbest thing I've heard in a while, because it means leaving your chin wide open, but I'm curious... Technically, what would you want a guy to do, in order to stop that move from happening?





REDC said:


> Pivot counter-clockwise with him on his _backfoot_. Essentially what he did but 10x faster.
> Ot step back at the right moment to create distance. But Loma's quite good at closing the distance so he might hit ya anyway.


I'd agree with this, turn back or step out. Reacting 2nd is always dangerous because Loma might then expect you to turn that way and exploit that.

Another option is to anticipate and left hook as they're moving into it. Shelling up as he's throwing is part of the problem to begin with, an instant counter works better, that's how JMM limited Pac's angles.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> What's your opinion on Mares-Agbeko?


That was far worse IMO, but if Agbeko were the supposed GOAT, the low blows wouldn't have come into effect.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

dillinja said:


> I know dealt with goes over the top, but surely most people would pick Loma to win a rematch, alot of people thought he won the first fight,


Id favour Loma to win too, I meant it more like this guy is 100% certain, hes acting like the first fight wasnt close


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> Loma needs to avenge the Salido loss


Loma is no amateur now. Id love to see salido try that dirty shit now


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> True, but Loma did not punch back for a while, Salido was hitting gloves aswell whilst Loma wasnt doing anything


Yeah true, fair enough.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I thought you said you knew something about the sport?


Shut the fuck up. You're getting on my nerves now, you have no authority to be talking down to posters far more knowledgeable than yourself. This thread is serving as a nice tribute to your arrogant delusions but you're obnoxious enough that you'll soon outweigh that novelty.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> No Sir, I get the technique. It's the speed you'd need to do it at, in order to use it against this guy.


It's difficult, as was said even perceiving that he's doing it probably takes too long and it's too late. This is why getting lead foot positioning in the first place is important dammit. Can't just let him side-step at his leisure.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Just watched the fight, my god he completely fucked Martinez up physically and mentally. Martinez was in so much distress i felt sorry for him.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> It's difficult, as was said even perceiving that he's doing it probably takes too long and it's too late. This is why getting lead foot positioning in the first place is important dammit. Can't just let him side-step at his leisure.


Thinking about it, until I was warned otherwise, every time he was close enough, I'd make a point of stepping on that southpaw lead foot.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

devastating KO, rocky nowhere to be found in that bout


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> @Bogotazo
> 
> Last night on the International broadcast, the genius that they had commentating was suggesting that to stop him from doing this, Martinez should of extended his left arm out and held it there to cut off Loma as he turned. Frankly I think that's the dumbest thing I've heard in a while, because it means leaving your chin wide open, but I'm curious... Technically, what would you want a guy to do, in order to stop that move from happening?


Go to 3:20






He referenced this video in the video above and goes into it in more detail.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Wasn't expecting that KO to be honest. Awesome performance by Loma.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

desertlizard said:


> devastating KO, rocky nowhere to be found in that bout


Ali vs Cleveland Williams like in that performance. Loma just firing on all cylinders, Rocky looking like a caveman from another era


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

People should question your boxing knowledge because of your over the top fan boying. I had Lomachenko defeating Russell Jr. comfortably 9-3 I find it incredible that the TBA king could win 1 more round than Floyd according to you. Also Lomachenko tends to pity-pat with his shots rather than to follow through with authority,therefore, any criticism regarding his power is well deserved.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Shut the fuck up. You're getting on my nerves now, you have no authority to be talking down to posters far more knowledgeable than yourself. This thread is serving as a nice tribute to your arrogant delusions but you're obnoxious enough that you'll soon outweigh that novelty.


:lol: Have a cry. Of course you'll claim the guy knows more than me because he treats you with respect, I treat you like the dumb bitch you are.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> How can you predict who would win the rematch?
> 
> Dont you remember you predicted Loma to beat him in the first fight based off his 'non pro' fights and you got it wrong, maybe this time you will base the prediction on his pro fights


I think Loma won a close fight, in a fight where it was more about what he didn't do rather than anything Salido did. I didn't anticipate Salido not trying to make weight, coming in as a welterweight and the ref allowing Salido to foul as he pleased. Look what seasoned Floyd had against a guy like Maidana, that fight was as close for him as it was for Loma against Salido, without the same disadvantages, and with the advantage of being the name and the money (so the decision went with him).
So I don't think I got anything wrong, and you have to be a special kind of stupid to think Salido can win on an even playing field. That's why I'm not even interested in the fight. But hey, if it shows dumbfucks such as yourself something about Lomachenko's talent then I guess it's a good thing.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

If @Dealt_with was an ice cream flavour he'd be Praline & Dick


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> I think Loma won a close fight, in a fight where it was more about what he didn't do rather than anything Salido did. I didn't anticipate Salido not trying to make weight, coming in as a welterweight and the ref allowing Salido to foul as he pleased. Look what seasoned Floyd had against a guy like Maidana, that fight was as close for him as it was for Loma against Salido, without the same disadvantages, and with the advantage of being the name and the money (so the decision went with him).
> So I don't think I got anything wrong, and you have to be a special kind of stupid to think Salido can win on an even playing field. That's why I'm not even interested in the fight. But hey, if it shows dumbfucks such as yourself something about Lomachenko's talent then I guess it's a good thing.


Id predict Loma to win a rematch, I predicted Salido to win the first and he did and I made money from it

Salido's an old man had a little weight advantage but the ATG p4p #1 couldnt deal with it, it was a close fight that could have gone either way for me

Salido is far from a p4p fighter and Loma looked lost at times, I wouldnt call anyone a dumb fuck for predicting Salido to win again

I would call someone a dumb fuck if they used someones non pro bouts to predict a pro bout then get it wrong though


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Have a cry. Of course you'll claim the guy knows more than me because he treats you with respect, I treat you like the dumb bitch you are.


Your whole existence on this forum is one big whine that we're not as far up Loma's colon as you are, get a grip, and shut the fuck up before I abuse your shitty account.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Loma = HOF ATG GOAT P4P#1 Amateur fighter.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Am I the only one embarrassed for Dealt With?


Dealt_with said:


> I think Loma won a close fight, in a fight where it was more about what he didn't do rather than anything Salido did. I didn't anticipate Salido not trying to make weight, coming in as a welterweight and the ref allowing Salido to foul as he pleased. Look what seasoned Floyd had against a guy like Maidana, that fight was as close for him as it was for Loma against Salido, without the same disadvantages, and with the advantage of being the name and the money (so the decision went with him).
> So I don't think I got anything wrong, and you have to be a special kind of stupid to think Salido can win on an even playing field. That's why I'm not even interested in the fight. But hey, if it shows dumbfucks such as yourself something about Lomachenko's talent then I guess it's a good thing.


You really need to settle down. You're speaking a language and a sport you only presume to understand because of certain posters' perceptions on a very specific fighter. 
Lomachenko's career, amazing as it is, but far from GOAT, is not a reflection of you ksab. 
Like you, I still see the same lomanchenko we saw in his pro debut and he would have the same problems he did against fighters with the style of Salido although he's very likely to win the rematch. 
And wtf do you mean an even playing field? Lomanchenko has all the advantages over Salido. Superior athletic abilities, superior boxing skills, superior schooling, greater amateur career, youth, hunger, and a great career momentum. For Salido to stand a chance against Loma, or anyone else for that matter, has to take the game into his hands and make a fight as uncomfortable as he can for his opposition while taking a lot of punishment himself. 
That's where your boy came up short. He couldn't take advantage of Salido's lack of finesse and simply lost the fight whether you approve of it or not.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Your whole existence on this forum is one big whine that we're not as far up Loma's colon as you are, get a grip, and shut the fuck up before I abuse your shitty account.


:thumbsup It's okay Bozo, I respek your internet powerz


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

JDK said:


> Am I the only one embarrassed for Dealt With?
> 
> You really need to settle down. You're speaking a language and a sport you only presume to understand because of certain posters' perceptions on a very specific fighter.
> Lomachenko's career, amazing as it is, but far from GOAT, is not a reflection of you ksab.
> ...


How would've Floyd done against Maidana in the first fight, or against Castillo if they didn't bother to make weight? I they came in far heavier, and were allowed to ignore the rules of boxing? If their punches below the belt counted as body shots because the ref didn't call them? Like fuck Salido beat him without advantages, anybody who thinks that should feel embarrassed for themselves. AND Lomachenko outlanded him, and had had him reeling in the last round. I also don't think that JCC had a draw with Whitaker. But for some reason we all want to act like the judges subjective scoring is a fact and a 100% accurate reflection of how a fight went, when it comes to Lomachenko-Salido. Fuck out of here with that dumb shit, some of us are intelligent enough to see things without being told what we're seeing.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

when loma was fighting salido he weighed in as a sfw who outweighed him by 11 pounds on fight night

11 pounds is a huge difference in the lower weight classes. at the higher weight classes, it would be about the same as canelo fighting kovalev


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I just watched the HBO telecast, Roy Jones also has Lomachenko as p4p #1. Real recognise real, if you really know boxing you'd think the same. So anybody who disagrees with me, YDKSAB. That's all there is to it.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I just watched the HBO telecast, Roy Jones also has Lomachenko as p4p #1. Real recognise real, if you really know boxing you'd think the same. So anybody who disagrees with me, YDKSAB. That's all there is to it.


There are numerous examples of excellent talents that have loss to what would seem to be inferior opposition, fortunately fighters aren't just thrust into the top 10 pfp based on the eye test. Lomachenko is young and has plenty of time to prove his worth


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Loma = HOF ATG GOAT P4P#1 Amateur fighter.


Didn't you win a bet with Dealt With? What were the rules?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Didn't you win a bet with Dealt With? What were the rules?


Wasn't me but I can confirm he is a balding, potbellied man in his late 50s with pierced nipples :-(


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I just watched the HBO telecast, Roy Jones also has Lomachenko as p4p #1. Real recognise real, if you really know boxing you'd think the same. So anybody who disagrees with me, YDKSAB. That's all there is to it.


You're so fucking inept at this.
In just your previous post you pointed out how subjective judging can be and how you don't need anybody telling you how to measure a fighter. And here you point out how HBO cast is correct and we should agree with them/you.
There's just no self awareness in you.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I just watched the HBO telecast, Roy Jones also has Lomachenko as p4p #1. Real recognise real, if you really know boxing you'd think the same. So anybody who disagrees with me, YDKSAB. That's all there is to it.


Roys brain is addled from being knocked out every other week


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

wow

so now roy jones opinion regarding loma means nothing

this fuken forum. andre ward could come out and say vasyl is the number 1 pfp and you would still have dumfuks hating on the white lomachenko just the same as if chavez sr came out and said white golovkin is number 1 you would have the same dumfuks claiming that gennady resume is shit


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

quincy k said:


> wow
> 
> so now roy jones opinion regarding loma means nothing
> 
> this fuken forum. andre ward could come out and say vasyl is the number 1 pfp and you would still have dumfuks hating on the white lomachenko just the same as if chavez sr came out and said white golovkin is number 1 you would have the same dumfuks claiming that gennady resume is shit


GGG isn't white, he's mixed 'race'


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> GGG isn't white, he's mixed 'race'


erislandry laras not african american but hopefully you get the picture

you know a forum is absolute shit when people criticize the opinions of julio caesar chavez, roy jones jr, evander holyfield and dr neal elattrache

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/11/golovkin-is-the-no-1-p4p-fighter-says-holyfield/

there were dumfuks here, in all likelihood walmart employees, doubting the medical diagnosis of dr elattrache and paqs torn rotator cuff

fuken psychopaths here


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...akes-history-with-stunning-5th-round-knockout


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

REDC said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...akes-history-with-stunning-5th-round-knockout


Just checked the ring ratings at fw, Loma still has a 4-1 (2KO) record, the magazine is getting worse and worse.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sigh.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with got y'all shook


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I just watched the HBO telecast, Roy Jones also has Lomachenko as p4p #1. Real recognise real, if you really know boxing you'd think the same. So anybody who disagrees with me, YDKSAB. That's all there is to it.


No, he didn't. He said he ranks Ward higher.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> wow
> 
> so now roy jones opinion regarding loma means nothing
> 
> this fuken forum. andre ward could come out and say vasyl is the number 1 pfp and you would still have dumfuks hating on the white lomachenko just the same as if chavez sr came out and said white golovkin is number 1 you would have the same dumfuks claiming that gennady resume is shit


why are you so obsessed with race? Most of this forum is white. Why the hell would they hate on Lomachenko's race. Matter a fact, nobody is even talking shit about Lomachenko, they're talking shit about Dealt_with


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> erislandry laras not african american but hopefully you get the picture
> 
> you know a forum is absolute shit when people criticize the opinions of julio caesar chavez, roy jones jr, evander holyfield and dr neal elattrache
> 
> ...


I think you've got the wrong end of the stick on this one quincy.It's got nothing to do with his colour in this case and much more to do with some long running ridiculousness that goes back to before Loma made his pro debut.
I don't think you get that a lot of people actually rate Loma very highly,but just object to long running hyperbole.
And you know I wouldn't start an argument with you (although I would respectfully disagree if I felt it necessary) and you can take what I say seriously.
Most people are saying they were hugely impressed by the KO.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Quincy's a psychopath. It's what happens when you spend your life scrounging blue berries in the sun.


Loma is amazing BTW we all agree. No Floyd Mayweather but maybe one day


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Quincy's a psychopath. It's what happens when you spend your life scrounging blue berries in the sun.
> 
> Loma is amazing BTW we all agree. No Floyd Mayweather but maybe one day


psychopath?

arent you the guy that posted a pic of some guy lifting 650 pounds and claimed that it was you?

and we cant forget this thread...entering its seventh year

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> why are you so obsessed with race? Most of this forum is white. Why the hell would they hate on Lomachenko's race. Matter a fact, nobody is even talking shit about Lomachenko, they're talking shit about Dealt_with


people are talking shit about a guy who, to this point, has been spot on about his assessment about lomachenko...who just so happens to be a white boxer

this forum is so lame a guy can hit a 10/1 longshot, given reason and predicting it before it happens, and you would still have dumfuks talking shit

probably one of the reasons most people dont post here anymore


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I think you've got the wrong end of the stick on this one quincy.It's got nothing to do with his colour in this case and much more to do with some long running ridiculousness that goes back to before Loma made his pro debut.
> I don't think you get that a lot of people actually rate Loma very highly,but just object to long running hyperbole.
> And you know I wouldn't start an argument with you (although I would respectfully disagree if I felt it necessary) and you can take what I say seriously.
> Most people are saying they were hugely impressed by the KO.


i dont think the word hypoerbole and lomachenko should be in the same sentence after his utter destruction of wbo champ roman in his first fight at 130.

in his *seventh *pro fight, vasyl lomachenko is a belt holder in two weight classes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> people are talking shit about a guy who, to this point, has been spot on about his assessment about lomachenko...who just so happens to be a white boxer
> 
> this forum is so lame a guy can hit a 10/1 longshot, given reason and predicting it before it happens, and you would still have dumfuks talking shit
> 
> probably one of the reasons most people dont post here anymore


This is complete bullshit. No need to go into why it is. Everybody on this forum can see why and even if I try to explain it to you, you wouldn't get it.



quincy k said:


> i dont think the word hypoerbole and lomachenko should be in the same sentence after his utter destruction of wbo champ roman in his first fight at 130.
> 
> in his *seventh *pro fight, vasyl lomachenko is a belt holder in two weight classes


Every single person on this site picked Lomachenko to beat Martinez. What is hyperbole is saying that Lomachenko is the best fighter ever or that he'd beat atg fighters like Barrera, Morales and Mayweather


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> This forum is a joke, did we see Lomachenko step up to his new weight division and score a one punch KO?
> Two world titles in different weight classes after 7 fights.
> As I've always been saying, we're witnessing the GOAT fighter and the already p4p #1. It's a shame dog-killer/tranny stroker isn't around anymore, he loved to bang on about Lomachenko lacking punching power and being nothing special.


nice call.

wish i wouldve followed your advice and made money on the ko prop that went off as a-150


bballchump11 said:


> This is complete bullshit. No need to go into why it is. Everybody on this forum can see why and even if I try to explain it to you, you wouldn't get it.
> 
> Every single person on this site picked Lomachenko to beat Martinez. What is hyperbole is saying that Lomachenko is the best fighter ever or that he'd beat atg fighters like Barrera, Morales and Mayweather


really?

everyone picked a -3300?

you dont fuken say

how many picked the ko prop of -150? how many picked rounds 1-6?

what i can see, and im not going to go through the entire 8 pages of garbage because i dont have the time nor could give two fuks about arguing with the people here that have no lives, appears to be butthurt idiots attacking a guy who said that loma would be an all time great before he started his career and at this point, appears to have a very good chance of being 100 percent correct


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl:rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i dont think the word hypoerbole and lomachenko should be in the same sentence after his utter destruction of wbo champ roman in his first fight at 130.
> 
> in his *seventh *pro fight, vasyl lomachenko is a belt holder in two weight classes


You're completely missing the point and I can see you're getting annoyed about it so there's no point in trying to explain my point of view to you.
But it boils down to the fact I don't think he'll be remembered as a better fighter than Ray Leonard.Anything else is incidental and I don't think you're in the right place to hear it right now.
I am glad I got to know about Loma through this forum though,but I find it ridiculous that at this stage,he's anywhere near the top spot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> nice call.
> 
> wish i wouldve followed your advice and made money on the ko prop that went off as a-150
> 
> ...


So you actually haven't read anything in this thread. You just assumed everybody was talking shit about Lomaechenko because he's white :lol: maybe that's why you came to such an ignorant opinion.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You're completely missing the point and I can see you're getting annoyed about it so there's no point in trying to explain my point of view to you.
> But it boils down to the fact I don't think he'll be remembered as a better fighter than Ray Leonard.Anything else is incidental and I don't think you're in the right place to hear it right now.
> I am glad I got to know about Loma through this forum though,but I find it ridiculous that at this stage,he's anywhere near the top spot.


ive never mentioned anything about ray leonard and loma.

all im seeing is dealt with making a claim that loma is going to be an all time great and people getting all worked up about it. i could care less.

its just funny to me to see the same people that hate golovkin being the same people that hate loma.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So you actually haven't read anything in this thread. You just assumed everybody was talking shit about Lomaechenko because he's white :lol: maybe that's why you came to such an ignorant opinion.


you told dealt with to kiss your black ass

then, it appeared that you went back and erased your post...the kiss your black ass nowhere to be found

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/lomachenko-the-atg.36871/page-2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you told dealt with to kiss your black ass
> 
> then, it appeared that you went back and erased your post...the kiss your black ass nowhere to be found
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/lomachenko-the-atg.36871/page-2


If I changed my post, you'd see at the bottom that I edited it. And telling somebody to "kiss my black ass" is not racist. Please cut the raise baiting out. You're on Dealt_With's dick because he said he'd beat Martinez when the whole forum picked that result. You should be on my dick because I picked Salido to beat Lomachenko


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If I changed my post, you'd see at the bottom that I edited it. And telling somebody to "kiss my black ass" is not racist. Please cut the raise baiting out. You're on Dealt_With's dick because he said he'd beat Martinez when the whole forum picked that result. You should be on my dick because I picked Salido to beat Lomachenko


uh, no

the edited display feature was just recently incorporated into the new posting format. your post, where dealt with refers to you as an "emotional, racist retard" was two years ago.

you told him to suck your black dick...and then it appears that you changed your mind and didnt want him to.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> uh, no
> 
> the edited display feature was just recently incorporated into the new posting format. your post, where dealt with refers to you as an "emotional, racist retard" was two years ago.
> 
> you told him to suck your black dick...and then it appears that you changed your mind and didnt want him to.


Still not racist. I think I first heard that in 6th grade when my black friend told me to kiss his black ass. I also heard it on TV multiple times. It's like Bender in Futurama saying "kiss my shiny metal ass".


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Still not racist. I think I first heard that in 6th grade when my black friend told me to kiss his black ass. I also heard it on TV multiple times. It's like Bender in Futurama saying "kiss my shiny metal ass".


then why did you edit the post?

really, i could care less. the fact that people are straght out attacking dealt with, when its pretty obvious that he was spot on with his assessment of loma(lmfao hes a two weight concurrent champ after seven fights), speaks volumens on the character of this forum


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> then why did you edit the post?
> 
> really, i could care less. the fact that people are straght out attacking dealt with, when its pretty obvious that he was spot on with his assessment of loma(lmfao hes a two weight concurrent champ after seven fights), speaks volumens on the character of this forum


I'm still not even convinced I posted that in that thread. He's probably referring to another thread. And people are talking shit for comments like this


Dealt_with said:


> T
> As I've always been saying, *we're witnessing the GOAT fighter and the already p4p #1.* I


People here don't like hyperbole


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm still not even convinced I posted that in that thread. He's probably referring to another thread. And people are talking shit for comments like this
> 
> People here don't like hyperbole


People don't like the truth, and the fact that other people can see things they can't. Some of us just have a more developed pre-frontal cortex, a greater wealth of life experience and a more finely tuned sense of perception in order to understand context to a greater extent than others, to recognise and predict what's going to happen with greater accuracy. 
Nah fuck all that, Quincy is probably right and it's just a racial thing. Other forums aren't as far up the bum of American and Mexican fighters, and give far more credit to Lomachenko. 
It's just starting to get to the point where even the racists and people with small minds here can't deny Lomachenko's talent. He is the ATG.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> People don't like the truth, and the fact that other people can see things they can't. Some of us just have a more developed pre-frontal cortex, a greater wealth of life experience and a more finely tuned sense of perception in order to understand context to a greater extent than others, to recognise and predict what's going to happen with greater accuracy.
> Nah fuck all that, Quincy is probably right and it's just a racial thing. Other forums aren't as far up the bum of American and Mexican fighters, and give far more credit to Lomachenko.
> It's just starting to get to the point where even the racists and people with small minds here can't deny Lomachenko's talent. He is the ATG.


Interesting because the most popular fighters on this site are
http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...ighters-thread-2015.77006/page-3#post-2267544

1. Gennady Golovkin 137
2. Sergey Kovalev 122
3. Roman Gonzales 118
4. Terrance Crawford 83
6(tie). Guillermo Rigondeaux 82
6(tie). Andre Ward 82
7. Miguel Cotto 60
8. Tyson Fury 59
9. Timothy Bradley 52
10. Vasyl Lomachenko 42

4/10 are white fighters depending on if you count GGG as white or not. This whole racial angle is just ignorant and lazy.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Interesting because the most popular fighters on this site are
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...ighters-thread-2015.77006/page-3#post-2267544
> 
> 1. Gennady Golovkin 137
> ...


Why'd you tell me to "Kiss your black ass"? Why did you say that? I'd never said anything about race up to that point so it's obviously something on your mind. Why'd you delete that post man? Why?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Why'd you tell me to "Kiss your black ass"? Why did you say that? I'd never said anything about race up to that point so it's obviously something on your mind. Why'd you delete that post man? Why?


Why did Barkley tell black people to kiss his black ass? Maybe because it's not actually a racist insult






If I said I'd beat your "white, black, mexican, etc" ass, then that's racist. If I say that you can "suck my big black cock" or "kiss my black ass", there's noting wrong with that


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

So Lomachenko is already an ATG because he's the quickest ever two weight world champion, doing it in 7 with 1 close defeat :think

So is Ricky Burns an ATG since he also took a title off the great Roman Martinez then went on to become a 3 weight world champion when everybody thought he was shot. Ricky defied the odds Rocky Balboa styleeee.

I dare Lomachenko to go up and try and take Burns's title off him for his 3rd weight world title. He'll eat jabs and telegraphed right hands all night long :deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ive never mentioned anything about ray leonard and loma.
> 
> all im seeing is dealt with making a claim that loma is going to be an all time great and people getting all worked up about it. i could care less.
> 
> its just funny to me to see the same people that hate golovkin being the same people that hate loma.


He's amazing Who hates Loma you drooling potato head.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ive never mentioned anything about ray leonard and loma.
> 
> all im seeing is dealt with making a claim that loma is going to be an all time great and people getting all worked up about it. i could care less.
> 
> its just funny to me to see the same people that hate golovkin being the same people that hate loma.


What you're not seeing is dealt with saying that Lomachenko is already the greatest fighter to lace up the gloves.That's what people object to.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

@Dealt_with

"Yirra a cock, yirra a cock yirra cock cock COCK!!!" :yep


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> So Lomachenko is already an ATG because he's the quickest ever two weight world champion, doing it in 7 with 1 close defeat :think
> 
> So is Ricky Burns an ATG since he also took a title off the great Roman Martinez then went on to become a 3 weight world champion when everybody thought he was shot. Ricky defied the odds Rocky Balboa styleeee.
> 
> I dare Lomachenko to go up and try and take Burns's title off him for his 3rd weight world title. He'll eat jabs and telegraphed right hands all night long :deal


Lomachenko (well his manager) is already talking about doing exactly that, moving up again for his 10th fight.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

browsing said:


> I'd like to see some receipts. I don't think my opinions changed much.
> 
> And I still haven't said Loma is a great technical boxer. Rigondeaux is still a better boxer than him. I just give him his props were they are deserved. :franklin


Sure. Here you go:



> Lomachenko. Does. Not. Know. How. To. Score. Points. In. The. Pros.





> He doesn't know how to box or score points (throw clean punches that show boxing skill). He is a busy body with stamina.





> The only reason this fight is even special is because of the assumption (the illusion-false assumption) that he is a good boxer or a good professional boxer. He isn't. He's got the stamina to go twelve rounds and he is a busy body but he doesn't have good technique as a boxer and I've been saying this for over a year now (even back on ESB).





> Lomachenko is NOT a very skilled boxer.





> Lomachenko is anything but a boxing technician





> Gary's skill as a puncher is leaps above Loma





> Gym Work. 8-4 Jr if it goes the distance.





> Gary is a more technically sound boxer.





> I expect Russell to score clean points the entire duration of the fight and even perhaps a knockdown.





> Jr just has to show up and be sharp, he easily outboxes Lomachenko. UD. Gymwork.


Then came the 6 month ban bet.

Now, after a record breaking victory that saw Loma winning his 2nd title in as many divisions, it seems your opinion has changed quite a lot. I was commending you on that. It appears that you do now think Lomachenko has good technique, knows how to score points and knows how to throw clean punches that show good boxing skill.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Sure. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ban bet was self imposed.

So far, when it comes to Loma fights that I've invested in, I'm 1-1. I said he wouldn't beat Salido, and he didnt, I said he wouldn't beat Gary, and he did.


And surprise surprise, Loma, as he continues on his professional career, gets better. Who'd have thought that was possible, someone improving with time... :franklin


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Interesting because the most popular fighters on this site are
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...ighters-thread-2015.77006/page-3#post-2267544
> 
> 1. Gennady Golovkin 137
> ...


Too add to that I cant find one post with a poster listing people excusivley of one nationality or color.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Interesting because the most popular fighters on this site are
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...ighters-thread-2015.77006/page-3#post-2267544
> 
> 1. Gennady Golovkin 137
> ...


so this is proof positive that a "racial angle" does bot exist on this forum because 4/10 of the most popular fighters on this forum are white.

oh my

this theory is really being ignorant and lazy


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

browsing said:


> My ban bet was self imposed.
> 
> So far, when it comes to Loma fights that I've invested in, I'm 1-1. I said he wouldn't beat Salido, and he didnt, I said he wouldn't beat Gary, and he did.
> 
> ...


So you maintain your previous position? Lomachenko was not a technician before, but now he is? In the last few fights, he's completely reinvented the style he'd mastered over his first 400?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> What you're not seeing is dealt with saying that Lomachenko is already the greatest fighter to lace up the gloves.That's what people object to.


sure he is a being a little overzealous. no problem.

however, the core of dealtwiths argument is pretty conclusive at this point

there is no doubt that if loma has good punch resistance he has a chance of being an all time great

hes going to ktfo salido at 130 in a rematch.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He's amazing Who hates Loma you drooling potato head.


http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/what-does-the-term-floored-mean-to-you.8893/


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

quincy k said:


> sure he is a being a little overzealous. no problem.
> 
> however, the core of dealtwiths argument is pretty conclusive at this point
> 
> ...


He isnt saying he will be an ATG, he is saying he will be the ATG


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> So you maintain your previous position? Lomachenko was not a technician before, but now he is? In the last few fights, he's completely reinvented the style he'd mastered over his first 400?


Let's not put words in my mouth.

Lomachenko, in my eyes, has clearly improved since he first entered the pro ranks and perhaps losing to Salido taught his team and him a lot.

Tweaking your style to fit where you're currently at? Yes, that has been done.

That's a good sign.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so this is proof positive that a "racial angle" does bot exist on this forum because 4/10 of the most popular fighters on this forum are white.
> 
> oh my
> 
> this theory is really being ignorant and lazy


That is proof that for 1, the forum isn't shitting on Lomachenko because he's white. Second they're not even shitting on Lomachenko in general since he's one of the most popular fighters on this forum. If you decided to actually read this thread, you would see barely no negative comments about Lomachenko. In fact, you would see comments like this



bballchump11 said:


> Not at all. I just don't feel like trying to talk down on Lomachenko just because you decided to overboard in your support.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

quincy k said:


> sure he is a being a little overzealous. no problem.
> 
> however, the core of dealtwiths argument is pretty conclusive at this point
> 
> ...


I'd argue that hasn't been proven at all thus far in the pros for Lomachenko :franklin

And while he did definitely put Rocky down, there were several instances that gave me pause when seeing Rocky land something (and he didn't land a lot) worth a damn, and it put Lomachenko on his heels for a spell.

I'm not calling him glass, but he's not a proven iron chinned warrior just yet.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That is proof that for 1, *the forum *isn't shitting on Lomachenko because he's white. Second they're not even shitting on Lomachenko in general since he's one of the most popular fighters on this forum. If you decided to actually read this thread, you would see barely no negative comments about Lomachenko. In fact, you would see comments like this


what do you mean by "the forum"

"the forum," per se, is not racists

there are only a few remaining racists posters here, who so happen to be flomos, that are not refletive of the rest of "the forum."

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/pacquiao-faking-shoulder-injury.65153/

more than half these idiots dont even post here anymore...the same idiots that claimed to know more about torn rotator cuffs than dr el attrache


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio last said he went to psych ward.
19 weeks ago


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Pacquaio's shoulder again.



That's right, I remember, you were all in on that 'his shoulder is hurt' fiasco. You were adamantly going on about it hoping people would believe you. ;-)


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That is proof that for 1, the forum isn't shitting on Lomachenko because he's white. Second they're not even shitting on Lomachenko in general since he's one of the most popular fighters on this forum. If you decided to actually read this thread, you would see barely no negative comments about Lomachenko. In fact, you would see comments like this


can you link one single post of yours, along with the relative page and thread, where you criticize rigo for offering loma the 124 catchweight

because you have been very vocal and critical of golokin offering ward the 164, even going as far as calling it a fake offer


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

browsing said:


> Let's not put words in my mouth.
> 
> Lomachenko, in my eyes, has clearly improved since he first entered the pro ranks and perhaps losing to Salido taught his team and him a lot.
> 
> ...


He's grown more accustomed to the pro game, sure. More from an intangible perspective. His style from a technical standpoint, however, hasn't really changed at all. He's been an ace technician for as long as he's been in the spotlight, amateur or pro.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> can you link one single post of yours, along with the relative page and thread, where you criticize rigo for offering loma the 124 catchweight
> 
> because you have been very vocal and critical of golokin offering ward the 164, even going as far as calling it a fake offer


I always thought that fight was unrealistic due to weight. Rigondeaux is maxed out at 122. He walks around from 124-126 while Lomachenko fought at lightweight in the Olympics and is thinking about going there again in a year. I don't think Rigondeaux going to 126 to fight anybody is a good idea. If anything, I'd be intersted in seeing him try to make 118 to fight Inoue or even Roman Gonzales if they move up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what do you mean by "the forum"
> 
> "the forum," per se, is not racists
> 
> ...


This whole racial angle is so lazy man. Try to think harder than that.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I always thought that fight was unrealistic due to weight. Rigondeaux is maxed out at 122. He walks around from 124-126 while Lomachenko fought at lightweight in the Olympics and is thinking about going there again in a year. I don't think Rigondeaux going to 126 to fight anybody is a good idea. If anything, I'd be intersted in seeing him try to make 118 to fight Inoue or even Roman Gonzales if they move up.


so what it appears that you are saying is that you have never been critical of rigo offering loma the 124 catchweight yet have been so regarding golovkin offering the 164 to ward...the same andre ward that won olympic gold at light heavyweight and is now fighting at 175.

well, im glad that we took the time to clear that up


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

For f*ck's sake.....enough of this race shit!!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I always thought that fight was unrealistic due to weight. Rigondeaux is maxed out at 122. He walks around from 124-126 while Lomachenko fought at lightweight in the Olympics and is thinking about going there again in a year. I don't think Rigondeaux going to 126 to fight anybody is a good idea. If anything, I'd be intersted in seeing him try to make 118 to fight Inoue or even Roman Gonzales if they move up.


http://www.boxingscene.com/30-day-weights-gennady-golovkin-164-dominic-wade-1756--102731










so rigo shouldnt feel obligated to fight loma at 126 pounds, since thats what he walks around at, yet golovkin should have fought ward at 168 even though he weighed in four pounds *under *the smw limit 30 days prior to his recent 160 fight with wade?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so what it appears that you are saying is that you have never been critical of rigo offering loma the 124 catchweight yet have been so regarding golovkin offering the 164 to ward...the same andre ward that won olympic gold at light heavyweight and is now fighting at 175.
> 
> well, im glad that we took the time to clear that up


Rigondeaux isn't competing at 126 with anybody. I think he shouldn't bother fighting anybody there. We saw how outsized he was vs Amagasa. GGG on the other hand can deal with 168 fine and has even talked about ending his career at 175.

Not all catchweights are made the same. Pacquiao and Mayweather's catchweights against Cotto and Canelo respectively were uncalled for. They were unnecessary catchweights that took a little bit from those victories.

Pacquiao's catchweight of 150 vs Margarito was completely fine imo. Margarito still showed up in great shape and Pacquiao is way too small to fight at 154. The fact it was for a title was ridiculous though.

GGG's catchweight of 164 vs Ward was bullshit. He knows damn well Ward can't lose 4 pounds. Especially when he fought at 172 the fight right before. I would have taken that offer more serious if he said 166. Losing 4lbs is harder than gaining 4lbs.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/30-day-weights-gennady-golovkin-164-dominic-wade-1756--102731
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Name me 1 time where Rigondeaux was the bigger opponent at 122.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Name me 1 time where Rigondeaux was the bigger opponent at 122.


what did 122 champ rigo and his prior opponents have to do with golovkin weighing 164 pounds 30 days prior to his most recent fight with wade and you feeling that gennady should have felt obliged, almost his duty, to have fought andre ward at 168 pounds?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Rigondeaux isn't competing at 126 with anybody. I think he shouldn't bother fighting anybody there. We saw how outsized he was vs Amagasa. GGG on the other hand can deal with 168 fine and has even talked about ending his career at 175.
> 
> Not all catchweights are made the same. Pacquiao and Mayweather's catchweights against Cotto and Canelo respectively were uncalled for. They were unnecessary catchweights that took a little bit from those victories.
> 
> ...


andy lee didnt have a problem going down in weight for john jackson when lee had fought his entire career at 160

Win 34-2  Matt Korobov TKO 6 (12), 1:10 2014-12-13  Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas, Las Vegas, Nevada, United States Won WBO Middleweight title
Win 33-2  John Jackson KO 5 (10), 1:07 2014-06-07  Madison Square Garden, New York City, New York, United States Won NABF Light Middleweight title

in fact, it was a full weight class and not a catchweight.

heres stud golovkin willing to go down a weight class to fight floyd...at 154...when mayweather was the champion.

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/05/golovkin-wants-mayweather-at-154-show-me-contract/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what did 122 champ rigo and his prior opponents have to do with golovkin weighing 164 pounds 30 days prior to his most recent fight with wade and you feeling that gennady should have felt obliged, almost his duty, to have fought andre ward at 168 pounds?


It is to point out that Rigondeuax is smaller relative to his weight class than GGG. Rigondeaux can't move up, GGG can.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's the synopsis of this thread 

Quincy and Dealt with
"Lomanchenko is better than Floyd Mayweather and Sugar Ray Leonard, already an ATG and GOAT, anyone who disagrees is a black racist"


Everyone else
"Loma is amazing and definitely has ATG potential"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Here's the synopsis of this thread
> 
> Quincy and Dealt with
> "Lomanchenko is better than Floyd Mayweather and Sugar Ray Leonard, already an ATG and GOAT, anyone who disagrees is a black racist"
> ...


:lol: we can wrap it up here


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It is to point out that Rigondeuax is smaller relative to his weight class than GGG. Rigondeaux can't move up, GGG can.


rigo, two pounds over the 126 limit in his fight with marroquin and golovkin, two pounds over the 168 limit with monroe jr

hypocritical to demand ggg fight ward at 168 and not rigo at 126 for loma

http://basementgymboxing.blogspot.mx/2014/01/fight-night-boxing-weights-list-of.html

_*September: *_

*Guillermo Rigondeaux VS Robert Marroquin *- Contested at Super Bantamweight (122)

Rigondeaux: 122 - 128
Marroquin: 122 - 134

Gennady Golovkin VS Willie Monroe Junior - Contested at Middleweight

Golovkin: Official: 159 - Unofficial: 170
Monroe Junior: Official: 160 - Unofficial: 172


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: we can wrap it up here


no problem

no problem at all


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Here's the synopsis of this thread
> 
> Quincy and Dealt with
> "Lomanchenko is better than Floyd Mayweather and Sugar Ray Leonard, already an ATG and GOAT, anyone who disagrees is a black racist"
> ...


Nobody is calling you black


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Nobody is calling you black


You're right, I like Lomachenko so I must be a Ukrainian white boy from Ohio named Stu.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Here's the synopsis of this thread
> 
> Quincy and Dealt with
> "Lomanchenko is better than Floyd Mayweather and Sugar Ray Leonard, already an ATG and GOAT, anyone who disagrees is a black racist"
> ...





MichiganWarrior said:


> Morales bends him over, fucks him, releases himself on his face, them gives him 8 bucks for the cab ride home.


well, i guess youre not included in the "Everyone else" list, dumfuk

and hopefully for the last time, dumfuk, i never said that loma is better than floyd or ray leonard, only that im giving props to a guy here that spotted lomas talent far sooner than some dumfuk like you you dumfuk

now whatever happened to that thread where three chb members offered to fly you out to their gym to spar and beat your azz. did you cry to the mods to have it deleted like the one with the pic of you lifting 650 pounds?

you gotta be some kind of fuken retard to have people that you dont personally know hate you so much that they want to pay to beat your ass.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> well, i guess youre not included in the "Everyone else" list, dumfuk
> 
> and hopefully for the last time, dumfuk, i never said that loma is better than floyd or ray leonard, only that im giving props to a guy here that spotted lomas talent far sooner than some dumfuk like you you dumfuk
> 
> ...


I gave you a like because of your abysmal like count.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I gave you a like because of your abysmal like count.


you think i give two fuks about some "like" count?

i have a life you dumfuk

now, i do give two fuks about the three chb guys that wanted to beat your ass

tell me, how many times did you cry to the mods to have the thread removed?

did you have to pay them?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

browsing said:


> My ban bet was self imposed.
> 
> So far, when it comes to Loma fights that I've invested in, I'm 1-1. I said he wouldn't beat Salido, and he didnt, I said he wouldn't beat Gary, and he did.
> 
> ...


Yeah, so like I said, you've changed your tune. You thought it hadn't changed much. Glad I could clear that up for you.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

All I have to say about Lomachenko is that he's one of the most talented guy in boxing and one of the guy who's most willing to fight anybody. What's not to like, seriously ? Glad he got that big KO.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Great knockout, but didn't this kid get destroyed by Mikey Garcia, like, 3 years ago?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Great knockout, but didn't this kid get destroyed by Mikey Garcia, like, 3 years ago?


This is funny because Mikey's last fight was 3 years ago already


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Great knockout, but didn't this kid get destroyed by Mikey Garcia, like, 3 years ago?


Yeah,but if you had to pick a loss it would be when he was smack bang prime,equator-like dimensions when young Ricardo Burns came from a first round KD and a real possibility of a one way ticket to Palookaville to dominate the strong champ in his prime.
So yeah,some context is required here.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,but if you had to pick a loss it would be when he was smack bang prime,equator-like dimensions when young Ricardo Burns came from a first round KD and a real possibility of a one way ticket to Palookaville to dominate the strong champ in his prime.
> So yeah,some context is required here.


So the point remains the same.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> So the point remains the same.
> 
> Nothing to see here.


Only that Ricky would have given Loma fits at 126-130.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Only that Ricky would have given Loma fits at 126-130.


I don't know if I would favour any mere mortal over Loma.

Oh wait, except for an ancient Salido. He's got the stuff.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I feel like Liz Taylor at 3.38 whenever I'm arguing with one of these Loma people, reminding them that their infallible hero has already lost a professional bout.

"IT HAPPENED!"


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I feel like Liz Taylor at 3.38 whenever I'm arguing with one of these Loma people, reminding them that their infallible hero has already lost a professional bout.
> 
> "IT HAPPENED!"


As a cinephile, I appreciate this deep cut.

Very well done m8. Im impressed.


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah he would destroy Floyd at 130, and his career will surpass Floyds. Lomachenko is going to keep setting records in the ring, Floyd was about setting cash records. I like the sport, I don't give a shit what another man makes. Loma is superior to Floyd in every way when it comes to boxing, I've never wavered on that.


Further solidification of your scary obsession-laced intoxication with Loma. Giving up a 7 in. reach advantage against one of, if not the best, defensive counter punchers in history and he just destroys him. My guess is, as usual, Floyd adjusts and times Loma to a UD. Loma likely wouldn't break down his body because no one ever has. Loma likely won't be able to get around Floyd's significant jab reach advantage with his relatively short reach.

When Loma starts beating champs that hold 15-20 lb fight night weight advantages, then we can start putting him into the talks with previous ATGs. My guess is that even Pac might smack him up at 135 or 140.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Morales, Pacquiao, Barrera and Gomez would all destroy Lomachenko


----------

